# spostare gentoo

## cron

ciao atutti ragazzi, come da subject vorrei spostare gentoo da hda1(partizione1) ad hda2(partizione2) chiaramente con tutti i permessi uguali in poche parole fare una copia esatta. Consigli? Grazie

----------

## augustus

$ man cp

e dai un'occhiata alla flag a di cp

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *augustus wrote:*   

> $ man cp
> 
> e dai un'occhiata alla flag a di cp

 

Non e' meglio usare dd per fare una copia esatta?

----------

## cerri

No, cp riesce anche a deframmentare  :Smile: 

----------

## cron

cp -a basta secondo voi? Ho letto il man di cp ma mi pare di aver capito che non basta

----------

## MyZelF

Basta -a. Ovviamente ti conviene fare la copia della partizione da live CD gentoo o knoppix montando solo lo strettamente necessario (partizione "sorgente" e "destinazione"). Se hai altri filesystem montati all'interno della partizione potrebbe essere utile -x.

----------

## Sparker

dovrebbe bastare anche fare la copia da runlevel 1, senza copiare /proc /sys e simili.

----------

## randomaze

Quando hai spostato ricordati di sistemare l'fstab e il boot!

----------

## MyZelF

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> dovrebbe bastare anche fare la copia da runlevel 1, senza copiare /proc /sys e simili.

 

sì, esatto. Proprio per questo citavo -x.

----------

## gnu-statix

Ciao

io ho provato e ha funzionato a meraviglia.

Ho fatto:

init 1

cp -ax ....

modificato fstab del "nuovo sistema"

aggiustatina a grub

e ha funzionato

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cron wrote:*   

> cp -a basta secondo voi? Ho letto il man di cp ma mi pare di aver capito che non basta

 

Io metterei anche -p che mantiene i permessi dei file.

----------

## MyZelF

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io metterei anche -p che mantiene i permessi dei file.

 

 *man cp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> -a, --archive
> ...

 

-p è compresa in -a. Più che altro mi sembra inquietante il "do not preserve directory structure"... non capisco cosa intendano... la struttura di directory viene ovviamente ricreata (ho regolarmente utilizzato cp -a ad ogni cambio di hd senza problema alcuno)...   :Question: Last edited by MyZelF on Tue Jan 27, 2004 11:19 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## cron

grazie ragazzuoli   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *cerri wrote:*   

> No, cp riesce anche a deframmentare 

 

Inoltre dd potrebbe dare problemi se la partizione di partenza e quella di destinazione non sono esattamente della stessa dimensione, o sbaglio?

Ad esempio se la partizione di destinazione è più piccola di quella di partenza e quella di partenza contiene dati verso la fine.  :Question:   :Confused: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Inoltre dd potrebbe dare problemi se la partizione di partenza e quella di destinazione non sono esattamente della stessa dimensione, o sbaglio?
> 
> Ad esempio se la partizione di destinazione è più piccola di quella di partenza e quella di partenza contiene dati verso la fine.  

 

Verissimo non ci avevo pensato.

----------

## koma

mi sono documentato in giro e il modo migliore è usare il live cd

monti le partizioni di origine e dstinazione e con un cp -a riesci a fare tutto il necessario mantenendo tutti i permessi.

Buona fortuna

----------

## shev

 *cron wrote:*   

> grazie ragazzuoli  

 

Ovviamente dicci come hai fatto alla fine e se sei riuscito. I posteri ringrazieranno  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

io ne ho spostate un bel po' di gentoo eeeee

tutto perfetto

Live-cd +  cp -p

ciao

----------

## cron

ciao shev ma non riesco a copiarlo

ho 2 partizioni ,in una gentoo e nell<altra macosx avevo pensato di copiare gentoo in una cartella nell partizione macosx ma non va<

ho avviato live cd ,ho montato sia gentoo (quello nell<hard disk) che macosx cosi

mount /dev/hdagentoo in una dir creata /mnt/gentoo e

mount /dev/hdamacosx in una dir creata /mnt/macosx ,poi ho fatto cp -a /mnt/gentoo /mnt/macosx/gentoo altra dir creata, ma niente.Penso sia un prob di formattazione di partizioni, secondo voi__?

----------

## cerri

Se non ci dici l'errore... può anche essere il tostapane che conflitta col frigo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Se non ci dici l'errore... può anche essere il tostapane che conflitta col frigo  

 

Saggio cerri  :Very Happy: 

Cmq posso chiederti perchè vuoi copiare gentoo in una cartella di macosx? Mi sfugge il senso...

Cmq siamo sicuri che il livecd supporti in scrittura il filesystem di macosx (hfs+ se non sbaglio)? Cmq postaci l'errore esatto, credo sia indispensabile per capire.

----------

## SteelRage

Tempo fa avevo avuto la stessa necessità.

In giro per il forum di gentoo avevo trovato questo post

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=28123&highlight=script+cloning+gentoo

Che contiene il codice di uno scrippettino molto utile per clonare una partizione di root di gentoo...

L'ho provato più volte (e lo uso tuttora per fare i backup) e devo dire che funziona bene ed è molto comodo!

Se secondo voi è utile... Direi che si può aggiungere un bel [solved] al topic di questo thread  :Wink: 

ciaociau

Steel

----------

## Marculin

Spero di non dire una cavolata ma se usassi il mv è la stessa cosa?

Per il cp ho visto che il -a inlcude -R giusto?Che differenza c'è tra -r e -R?Non l'ho capita molto  :Sad:  grazie

Stavo cercando tra i vecchi post e trovo sempre qualcosa che non avevo letto  :Smile: 

----------

## X-Drum

da livecd:

```
dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/dev/hda2
```

una copia più fedele di cosi nn si puo'  :Razz: 

----------

## Marculin

ma per il dd devi avere le partizioni della stessa dimensione...non capisco perchè copiare e poi cancellare...non conviene usare il mv?

----------

## X-Drum

 *Marculin wrote:*   

> ma per il dd devi avere le partizioni della stessa dimensione...non capisco perchè copiare e poi cancellare...non conviene usare il mv?

 

l'importante è che la partizione "destinazione" sia >= a quella di origine

----------

## Melvin

io ho usato livecd però il tar -cvpf di tutto...e poi ho scompattato dall'altra parte...

il bello è che puoi fare due tar e sbatterli su CD...nel caso...

per il mv credo che sia un tantino rischioso, metti che ti succede qualcosa mentre sei a metà del mv? hai mezzo sistema da una parte e mezzo dall'altro..

----------

## MyZelF

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> l'importante è che la partizione "destinazione" sia >= a quella di origine

 

Non ho sperimentato / approfondito, ma credo che il dd possa dare problemi, anche se la partizione di destinazione è maggiore di quella di partenza, nel caso in cui il filesystem contenga strutture dati / metadati allocati in funzione della dimensione della partizione (e ritengo verosimile tale ipotesi).

Questioni risolvibili probabilmente con un check del fs, ma ad ogni modo credo sia preferibile l'uso di cp o tar.

----------

## n3m0

 *Marculin wrote:*   

> ma per il dd devi avere le partizioni della stessa dimensione...non capisco perchè copiare e poi cancellare...non conviene usare il mv?

 

Se durante lo spostamento qualcosa va male, ti potresti ritrovare con dei dati che non sono stati nè scritti nella destinazione e nè esistono piu' nella sorgente...

----------

